# thinking of becoming a surrogate



## newbie3105 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi All
I'm new to the sight and thinking of becoming a surrogate. I have 2 wonderful children who amaze me every day, but now I would like to give this gift to another family, but no idea where to start, or how others have felt whilst doing this. 

Any advice would be wonderful. 
Thanks x


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

Do you have ********? There is a lovely group on there where both IPs and Surros get together and where you can ask all your questions and get support along the journey!


----------



## newbie3105 (Nov 8, 2012)

i do have ******** , do you have a link that I could follow? 

thank you for replying x


----------



## 2009lelxxx (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey 
I'm a surrogate have been now for 9yrs if I can help you with anything but I am on a group called sims on ******** they are all very friendly and full of information x


----------

